# Bumblefoot Treatment



## artsy1

A oldtime chicken raiser gave me this info on treating bumble- after fighting it with my roo for over a year it is finally clearing up- wanted to pass on the info- i use vetwrap, covered with ducktape- make the poultice by dribbling betadine on sugar and put that on the scab and wrap it- 



> Try the iodine/sugar poultice first, wrapping with the coflex(vet wrap) bandage to keep it clean.
> Change it daily. The bacteria doing the dirty work is most often a staphlylococcus bacteria and
> I've found that Penicillin G procaine (white penicillin) given at a dose of 30 000 I.U., twice a day
> (once a day in less severe infections) is good at treating bumblefoot. (If there is no change in the
> swelling after 3 days, then you may have to open the wound up.) Hopefully the wound comes
> around with just the Pen G procaine and the iodine/sugar poultice.
> 
> IF YOU HAVE TO OPEN IT UP: If you have to, you must wrap it every day until it is more or
> less healed, or more staph bacteria will get in there and start the whole cycle back up. This is why
> I avoid it if possible. There probably won't be any liquid pus in the foot, but a cheesy pus that works
> its way into the tendons and ligaments in the foot- be prepared to get as much out as you can, but
> don't risk damaging the foot. Flush it out with sterile saline (under pressure- put the saline into a syringe
> and flush with quite a bit of force). I avoid hydrogen peroxide in open wounds as it stings and can do
> tissue damage (if used too often... It has it's place, though). You can flush the wound with a tea colored
> solution of betadine and water- mostly water with just enough betadine to make the solution the color of
> strong tea. Flush this in first (again, in the syringe) then flush it all out again with the saline.


----------



## kaufranc

My late rooster Chirp died from bumblefoot. I will keep this in case this happens again.









He was a big boy, which didn't help with his foot!


----------



## artsy1

I am so sorry! Its tough to deal with, i have been fighting this in galahad for at least a year, i'd think its cleared up and it would return, i am going on 2 months now changing the bandages now once a week and it is slowly healing, but i think every case may be different- but i would use this treatment first- what were your boys symptoms that point to dying of bumble? just so folks can be on the alert?


----------



## Energyvet

Boy was he handsome. Sorry he's gone.


----------

